# James Squire - New Labeling



## benny_bjc (6/4/11)

Hello,

The James Squire range is having a visual 'refresh' with new labeling for all the bottles.

To view the new labels for the whole range: 

http://www.jamessquire.com.au/blog/index.p...resh/#more-2219

Cheers!


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/4/11)

meh.


----------



## Bribie G (6/4/11)

Beer labels are supposed to be round or oval, these ones look like they are BBQ marinade bottles.


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/4/11)

Jack of Spades porter? what is next XXX Bitter?

Cheers SJ


----------



## .DJ. (6/4/11)

those beers have gone downhill so much over the past few years..

Golden Ale - Where is the amarillo?
Amber - where is the nuttiness you used to get?

The IPA (although not true to style I dont think) is still a passable beer...

I much prefer the names to be just Pilsener, Golden Ale, IPA..... seems TOO gimmick-y to me..


----------



## keifer33 (6/4/11)

Like the labels but the names are just lame. Although chancer is appropriate for the golden ale as there's a chance it might be ok.

Wonder if the women's rights groups will be onto the four wives.


----------



## Gormand (6/4/11)

.DJ. said:


> those beers have gone downhill so much over the past few years..
> 
> Golden Ale - Where is the amarillo?
> Amber - where is the nuttiness you used to get?
> ...



Ive noticed this as well. Golden Ale used to be one of my all time favourites on tap. I had it recently and alsmot struggled to drink it.
I mean it was still a passable beer, but nothing like it used to be.


----------



## Nick JD (6/4/11)

Next thing you know they'll be changing all the beer names to zazzy, zingy supercool hipster names like, Big Boobed Bier and Fat Elephant Rind Stout.


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/4/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> Jack of Spades porter? what is next XXX Bitter?
> 
> Cheers SJ



I suppose Brewboys could consider it to be an homage.


----------



## Pennywise (6/4/11)

Only JS beer I really enjoy now is the porter, I wish they'd bring back the old recipes. The JS beers are one of the reasons I became so interested in beer


----------



## mwd (6/4/11)

Wonder if it is some kind of an April 1st joke gone wrong or they used the wrong Ad agency.

The only JS beer worth a drink is the IPA IMO It is the only one I buy a case of the rest are pretty tasteless.


----------



## Milky11111 (6/4/11)

I agree with the BBQ sauce look-a-like comment.
The old labels were fine, if it's not broken: don't fix it.


----------



## Pennywise (6/4/11)

Yeah the IPA is bloody good to


----------



## HeavyNova (6/4/11)

Milky11111 said:


> I agree with the BBQ sauce look-a-like comment.
> The old labels were fine, if it's not broken: don't fix it.


I'm not sure at what point in time James Squire beer was considered to be much better than it is now but I have to thank them for introducing me to a better quality of beer a few years ago. Was that when it was better?

Anyway, I haven't had it for nearly a year now though so I'm not in any place to say if it has gone downhill or not.

I suppose they've gone for bigger bolder text and names to stand out on the shelf and in some bloke at a BBQ's hand. I liked their old labels better.


----------



## DUANNE (6/4/11)

same old story. if sales are slowing down create a new label and run a snazzy new ad campaign. money would have been much better spent improving the beer imo.


----------



## brett mccluskey (6/4/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Wonder if it is some kind of an April 1st joke gone wrong or they used the wrong Ad agency.
> 
> The only JS beer worth a drink is the IPA IMO It is the only one I buy a case of the rest are pretty tasteless.


Stout Noir,Two Centurions,Malt Runner,Rum Rebellion Porter,Pepperberry Winter Ale,Hop Thief Ale,Aussie Strong Ale,Colonial Wheat (the original one),all feckin great beers by any standard :beer: Bugger the labels,judge it on whats in the glass :chug:


----------



## benny_bjc (6/4/11)

toper1 said:


> Stout Noir,Two Centurions,Malt Runner,Rum Rebellion Porter,Pepperberry Winter Ale,Hop Thief Ale,Aussie Strong Ale,Colonial Wheat (the original one),all feckin great beers by any standard :beer: Bugger the labels,judge it on whats in the glass :chug:



Unfortunately none of those beers you mention are bottled or regularly bottled. 
I think the labels are ok but do we really need the beer nickname in such large text. I would prefer if it said Porter, Amber Ale etc in the large text. Oh well I no longer drink the regular range of JS beers.


----------



## Josh (6/4/11)

Nice way to differentiate from other brands. As long as the beer stands up, I don't really mind.

Murray's, Bridge Rd and Rocks Brewing, to pluck three craft brewers, all name their beers. Why not James Squire? I still rate the Stow Away, Jack of Spades and Nine Tales. Haven't had the Four Wives in a while, but used to enjoy it too.


----------



## Silo Ted (6/4/11)

BribieG said:


> Beer labels are supposed to be round or oval



I don't know about 'supposed to be', Michael. This one's the duck's nuts for vintage styling: 






For the Squire range, it just goes to show what greenhorn corporate marketing spastics come up with when they are so far separated from the product, but go with industry buzz concepts. That labelling range probably got someone a performance bonus.


----------



## Bribie G (6/4/11)

yeah gotta get me brewin some more Baltimore Blonde and get me back down to meet my homies there at the Qs bar :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## MitchDudarko (6/4/11)

Is it just me or is the Golden Ale not as Amarillo-esque anymore? 

Could just be my tastebuds are shot from all the IIPA's i've been drinking lately.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/4/11)

God some one got paid a zillion dollars to do that ? Better get me crayons out, time for a change of occupation.
GB


----------



## Ross (6/4/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> God some one got paid a zillion dollars to do that ? Better get me crayons out, time for a change of occupation.
> GB



Well if you can do better give us a call as I have plenty of work for you....

Excellent rebadge IMHO :icon_cheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## pimpsqueak (6/4/11)

I completely forgot about the Winter Pepperberry Ale. That beer is badass. Couldn't find it last year though... was it a limited release? I was hoping it was seasonal.


----------



## Cocko (6/4/11)

Ross said:


> Excellent rebadge IMHO :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers Ross



Really? You think beers need a 'handle' name?


----------



## Silo Ted (6/4/11)

Ross said:


> Well if you can do better give us a call as I have plenty of work for you....
> 
> Excellent rebadge IMHO :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers Ross



There's some hidden talent in the labels thread if you scour through it, Ross. I think you could find a community member that could nail a brand concept for you. 
Competition? $1000 voucher wouldn't be a big outlay, and the cross-marketing would be invaluable. 

I would need a $150 'ideas man' fee if it went ahead, of course


----------



## Ross (6/4/11)

Cocko said:


> Really? You think beers need a 'handle' name?




No, but some of the best beers out there do - Murray's Punk Monk for instance.
At the end of the day it's personal preference, but I reckon they are a big improvement on the old label & far cheaper to rebadge than come up with new beers.
Like others though, I'd like to see a bit more effort into getting the beer back to it's former quality.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (6/4/11)

Silo Ted said:


> There's some hidden talent in the labels thread if you scour through it, Ross. I think you could find a community member that could nail a brand concept for you.
> Competition? $1000 voucher wouldn't be a big outlay, and the cross-marketing would be invaluable.
> 
> I would need a $150 'ideas man' fee if it went ahead, of course



Been there done that & still nowhere nearer a result..... (though got a great FWK label from Franko)
Competitions really need a winner & i'm a fussy bugger, so not keen on that avenue - but people have my email address if they're interested.

cheers Ross


----------



## bum (6/4/11)

Looks like they're getting ready to sell in Aldi.

These are a bee's dick away from comic sans to me. Stupid, clownish bright colors. Horrible re-brand. 

Not that they're trying to get my money, I suppose.


----------



## Cocko (6/4/11)

Ross said:


> No, but some of the best beers out there do - Murray's Punk Monk for instance.
> At the end of the day it's personal preference, but I reckon they are a big improvement on the old label & far cheaper to rebadge than come up with new beers.
> Like others though, I'd like to see a bit more effort into getting the beer back to it's former quality.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Further thought - arrogant bastard has done Ok I guess h34r: ... but IMO if I released a great beer I would be looking for it to build the name for the brewery's sake rather than the 'beer name' but yeah, can see both side of the coin quite easily, from a marketing point of view. Look at Williams PA, they have a great Pils and push their PA, which is shit so achieve nothing.

Lets be honest their old label was a little shit and their new is mildly better but still a little shit - If they are going with a re-launch its the one time they could step up to 'modern' times but it seems they haven't, again, IMO.

Marketing is critical to all business' and most marketing firms will sell themselves into the gig over their own faith in the outcome, after all that when they get paid. Incorrect choice IMO.

And yes, Where TF is the amarillo gone?


2c.


----------



## schooey (6/4/11)

I'm no marketing guru, but I get around this and other craft beer sites a bit as well as meeting my fair share of other craft beer appreciators across this country. I have noticed that a lot of home brewers/craft brewers tend to name their beers... I do it myself; I don't say 'schooey's hefe' or 'brass knuckle hefe'... I call it Shazzam Hefe.... Bitchslap IIPA, 8 Ball Stout, Choklat Soldya porter ...blah blah blah

It's part of an idetifier with the market you are pitching to, I guess. You give a bad arse beer a bad arse name. A controversial type beer has a controversial name. I see the Murray's beers mentioned here previously and they are a perfect example. I hardly hear anyone say Murray's American Wheat; they always say Murray's Whale... same for the Icon, P&J, punked Monk et al..

We, as our unique little group of craft beer afficianados and craft beer/homebrew producers (depending which terminology you prefer), are a fickle bunch to please, but are a piss in the ocean of the beer consuming market. Sometimes things we don't appreciate or totally agree with may hit the nail on the head with the masses, but make us turn our noses up... at the end of the day, regardless of what 0.0004% of your target market think, you need to market at your audience of best return.

My thoughts; I reckon the labels may be a bit clumsy _looking_, but the tagline of each title will stick in the heads and become a little 'trendier' to the audience they are pitching at.

On a side note, I had some JS Amber off tap at the Novotel at Homebush last week and noticed a significant malty-nuttiness that I thought had been lost a little while ago, tho I haven't tried it in the bottle lately. I really enjoyed it and recall at the time thinking I would seek it out again


----------



## Silo Ted (6/4/11)

schooey said:


> We, as our unique little group of craft beer afficianados and craft beer/homebrew producers (depending which terminology you prefer), are a fickle bunch to please, but are a piss in the ocean of the beer consuming market. Sometimes things we don't appreciate or totally agree with may hit the nail on the head with the masses, but make us turn our noses up... at the end of the day, regardless of what 0.0004% of your target market think, you need to market at your audience of best return.



Well stated. I thought the same thing when seeing the JS relabelling, and though that it's not really aimed for guys like 'us' who are probably the biggest ******* beer snobs in the country. Why market to blokes that will grab a 6-pack, love it, then go home and formulate a recipe to recreate it (with tweaks) for $15 a carton


----------



## /// (6/4/11)

schooey said:


> I call it Shazzam Hefe....



Hands off that one - NSW Brewers Guild has dibs on that one. A small beer of 10.5% alc and 100 IBU's!

Wheres Shallow throat Brewing when you need it for marketing excellence.

Scotty


----------



## schooey (6/4/11)

meh... I claim intellectual property rights, unless you can show me a date stamped proof of title beforehand... <_<


----------



## proudscum (6/4/11)

those big letters will help me avoid a brand that i no longer drink.


----------



## Cocko (6/4/11)

schooey said:


> I'm no marketing guru, but I get around this and other craft beer sites a bit as well as meeting my fair share of other craft beer appreciators across this country. I have noticed that a lot of home brewers/craft brewers tend to name their beers... I do it myself; I don't say 'schooey's hefe' or 'brass knuckle hefe'... I call it Shazzam Hefe.... Bitchslap IIPA, 8 Ball Stout, Choklat Soldya porter ...blah blah blah
> 
> It's part of an idetifier with the market you are pitching to, I guess. You give a bad arse beer a bad arse name. A controversial type beer has a controversial name. I see the Murray's beers mentioned here previously and they are a perfect example. I hardly hear anyone say Murray's American Wheat; they always say Murray's Whale... same for the Icon, P&J, punked Monk et al..
> 
> ...



Re assessed and further thought - Agreed.


As sad as it is we are so simple.


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/4/11)

Black Betty's VooDoo butter is gone too ! All mine I tell ya. Well mine and Black Betty's.
GB


----------



## /// (6/4/11)

schooey said:


> meh... I claim intellectual property rights, unless you can show me a date stamped proof of title beforehand... <_<





Shazzam - beat Ya!

In a 600l brew i think there was 6kg of whirlpool hops ... it was nuts!

Scotty


----------



## schooey (6/4/11)

/// said:


> Shazzam - beat Ya!
> 
> In a 600l brew i think there was 6kg of whirlpool hops ... it was nuts!
> 
> Scotty



:lol:

Well I happily hang my head and surrender... looks like I'll have to make a new label. After reading that, I'm more disappointed I didn't get the chance to taste the 'first' Shazzam...


----------



## /// (6/4/11)

schooey said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well I happily hang my head and surrender... looks like I'll have to make a new label. After reading that, I'm more disappointed I didn't get the chance to taste the 'first' Shazzam...



I'm sure we can do a non-exclusive $0 licensing deal. It took no prisoners that beer ... happy brewing

Scotty


----------



## mwd (6/4/11)

I prefer the old traditional style label harking back to the bad old days when James Squire started brewing.

Reminds me need to get out and buy a case of IPA not really worried what label they have stuck on it. Going in the recycle bin anyway.


----------



## Pennywise (26/11/11)

Just a heads up for those within distance to the new taylors lakes liquor land, where the Coles is. Just grabbed a 6'er of the Ambers & Porters, there is flavor in these fresh ones, flavor like I haven't tasted in years. Ambers have full malt & nuttiness, Porters are rich and have a slight roasted note. I might grab a slab of the ambers while it lasts. Maybe the key is to grab this stuff from new stores so it's fresh stock and hasn't been sitting in the car park...


----------

